# Search Function Issue



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Why is it that most of the time when I try to do a search, it tells me I am under the word limit when I am not?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Resist said:


> Why is it that most of the time when I try to do a search, it tells me I am under the word limit when I am not?


VBulletin's search function has always been very terrible.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Resist said:


> Why is it that most of the time when I try to do a search, it tells me I am under the word limit when I am not?


If you use words that are two characters or less, then it complains. Try searching without using those small words.


----------

